# RWE's Big Questions for 2016 (Wolves)



## RollWithEm

1) Will this interesting roster construction with one (or two) young prospects and a veteran mentor at every position (Rubio + Professor Miller, Shabazz/LaVine + KMart, Wiggins + Tayshaun, Towns/Payne + KG, Dieng + Pekovic) lead to longterm success for this franchise? How about success this season?

2) This team posted up more than any other team in the NBA that doesn't start Randolph and Gasol. Given their commitment to the post-up, is Andrew Wiggins their best post-up option? If not him, then who?

3) When everyone is healthy, what will this team's best 5-man unit be to close out a close game?

4) Are Ricky Rubio's talents mostly wasted on a team that runs less than 25 other NBA teams?

5) Will any of their young guys develop into a credible NBA 3-point bomber moving forward? If so, who has the best shot?


----------



## 29380

1. Maybe 
2. Scoring: Shabazz Scoring+Passing: Towns
3. Rubio/Wiggins/Bjelica/KG/Towns
4. If Rubio is healthy they'll generate more stops and TOs and run more
5. Lavine and Wiggins both have nice shots


----------



## Bubbles

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Will this interesting roster construction with one (or two) young prospects and a veteran mentor at every position (Rubio + Professor Miller, Shabazz/LaVine + KMart, Wiggins + Tayshaun, Towns/Payne + KG, Dieng + Pekovic) lead to longterm success for this franchise? How about success this season?
> 
> 2) This team posted up more than any other team in the NBA that doesn't start Randolph and Gasol. Given their commitment to the post-up, is Andrew Wiggins their best post-up option? If not him, then who?
> 
> 3) When everyone is healthy, what will this team's best 5-man unit be to close out a close game?
> 
> 4) Are Ricky Rubio's talents mostly wasted on a team that runs less than 25 other NBA teams?
> 
> 5) Will any of their young guys develop into a credible NBA 3-point bomber moving forward? If so, who has the best shot?


1) That's a lot of high basketball IQ mentors behind those prospects. In my eyes it's like having additional assistant coaches in the develop the surplus of youth this team has right now. So will it lead to long term success? Yes. Will it mean success this season? Hard to say right now. I would like to see Rubio stay healthy for a whole season to gauge where this team is at. I think if anything they will be a real scrappy team this season that will have some growing pains, but will show a lot of promise going forward.

2) He's certainly capable of it and has the frame for it. I think he needs to add a little bulk to be real effective, but he'll continue to develop it over the years. While he can be an effective option in the post, I think that they're best post up option is Shabazz Muhammad who shot 44.9% in those situations.

3) Rubio/LaVine/Wiggins/Towns/Dieng. Lots of athletes to run the floor, get to the basket with lots of potential on the defensive side of the ball.

4) You certainly could make the case for that. They're set up to run now with the athletes that they have and their potential on defense could help set up a lot of fast breaks. This season should be a very telling one for Rubio.

5) Hard to say. Wiggins and Lavine could develop their three point shot, but I don't think they'll ever be considered bombers because their athleticism suits them in getting to the basket. If one of their young talents developed into bomber then it could be Tyus Jones.


----------



## Bubbles

@Coach Fish just reminded me of Bjelica. Could see him finishing games as well with Wiggins at SG. Lot of different setups that they can toy around with as they grow.


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Will this interesting roster construction with one (or two) young prospects and a veteran mentor at every position (Rubio + Professor Miller, Shabazz/LaVine + KMart, Wiggins + Tayshaun, Towns/Payne + KG, Dieng + Pekovic) lead to longterm success for this franchise? How about success this season?
> 
> 2) This team posted up more than any other team in the NBA that doesn't start Randolph and Gasol. Given their commitment to the post-up, is Andrew Wiggins their best post-up option? If not him, then who?
> 
> 3) When everyone is healthy, what will this team's best 5-man unit be to close out a close game?
> 
> 4) Are Ricky Rubio's talents mostly wasted on a team that runs less than 25 other NBA teams?
> 
> 5) Will any of their young guys develop into a credible NBA 3-point bomber moving forward? If so, who has the best shot?


1. I hope so for the sake of that franchise. This team could be very good with some time together the next few seasons. 

2. I'll go with Towns.

3. Rubio/LaVine/Wiggins/KG/Towns (Smaller lineup, I know).

4. I don't think so. If he's healthy, he should be able to get them out running more and more, especially given how young and athletic they are at some positions.

5. LaVine.


----------

